# New toys!



## themavinator (Apr 15, 2009)

Yeah.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Is that for your basement? I've got a concrete saw but never use it inside. Jackhammer might be a little small for some slabs.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Looks small but it's strong enough.....expensive toys but imo worth it. Hilti here all the way. Good choice!


----------



## themavinator (Apr 15, 2009)

I like to buy things once. Thats why i got hilti. Yeah i use both for basements. Just can't run the saw a long time without good ventilation.


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

Nice toys!


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I have a several year old Hilti demo saw. Absolutely blows away every other brand in sheer power. I have it serviced occasionally, it starts and runs like a top. As for jackhammer the 60 lb Bosch is the most versatile concrete breaking tool ever. Mine is at least 15 yrs old. One of my favorite toys.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Hilti is by far the best but justifying spending the extra cash sometimes gets hard to do. The tools you bought are large dollar tools so no matter what you do you will spend some jack. The break is on small hammer drills 600 plus for Hilti or 200 for dewalt. Also if you need two or three the gap just gets farther apart.


----------

